# Blah, blah, blog entry



## 172harmonic (Jan 19, 2012)

My grandmother died recently. I didn't really know her well but apparently when I was younger she gave me a donkey. I'm 100% serious about this. I have seen this donkey only once in my life but it is real. I currently live in a semi urban area and I have no need for a donkey nor any place to keep it. I did consider letting it live in the house but I'm not looking for a roommate and I've heard negative reviews about donkeys as roommates on the Internet. So the donkey remains with my grandfather, I can only assume that the donkey is enjoying this housing arrangement as he has not called me and asked me to remove him from this current arrangement. I'm not sure what will happen to the donkey and honestly I think I would have preferred a unicorn. I guess I shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth as the saying goes but I feel slightly less bad about it since it's a donkey.


----------



## Heyoka (Feb 24, 2013)

xD


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, you can always tape a horn to its head. :/
Just saying. XD


----------

